# Show me all you're Perlino horses!



## Epona Stable Belgium (Dec 24, 2007)

I just love those Perlino horses... Who else?

I think I'm going to breed next year with a Perlino Stallion, Show me the results of breeding with a Perlino Stallion/mare.

Here in Europe (France) I found this Buckeroo son, *Little Kings Midas Buckeroo* (www.american-miniature-horses.com)

He is waaauuuw


----------



## Jill (Dec 24, 2007)

I also *love* perlino horses. I own three Buckeroo bred girls (2 mares, 1 filly). One of them is in foal for the spring to a buckskin Buckeroo son -- I'm very excited!!!

Here are my perlino girly girls



Their names are links to their own webpages with many more pictures and full pedigree charts





They are related, fairly closely. Double and Sweetie are paternal sisters. Double and Bomb Shell are maternal sisters, and the foal Double is carrying will be both a paternal sibling and niece or nephew to Bomb Shell.

*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Double Dipped[/SIZE]*
2004 32” AMHA / AMHR Perlino Pinto Mare – Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too ("BTU") Granddaughter

Currently in foal to Little Kings Big City Buck, a buckskin Buckeroo Son











*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Sweet as Sugar[/SIZE]*

2004 30.5” AMHA / AMHR Perlino Pinto Mare – Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too ("BTU") Granddaughter

Will be bred in the spring to Erica’s Echos of My Destiny (Halter HOF & National Champion – Double Destiny & Buck Echo Grandson)











*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Big City Bomb Shell[/SIZE]*

2007 AMHA / AMHR Perlino Mare – Buckeroo Granddaughter (her sire is Little Kings Big City Buck)

Future Show Filly and Prized Broodmare


----------



## Epona Stable Belgium (Dec 24, 2007)

Waaauuww :love

They look so pretty!!!!!

I wish I had same horses!

Beautifull Girls...

Don't you sell them ??





:love


----------



## Jill (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you



And, I don't want to sell them



I'm still pinching myself that Erica's let me call them mine


----------



## Epona Stable Belgium (Dec 24, 2007)

I wish you all the best with you're horses...

Wandering the foal you will have with you're Perlino mare next year


----------



## Jill (Dec 24, 2007)

I can't wait to see! It's probably got to be either perlino or buckskin, I think. I've already got designs on that one being one of my 2008 "keepers"


----------



## Epona Stable Belgium (Dec 24, 2007)

I would keep that foal also if it was mine





It will be a surprise for the color...

I adore youre Smokey Black stallion, also crossed with a Perlino??


----------



## Jill (Dec 24, 2007)

Magic Mans Western Starlette said:


> I would keep that foal also if it was mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Yes, he and Sweetie will be "dating" each other this spring! That is one baby I'll have been day dreaming about long before it arrives









I'm thinking that one will be either perlino, buckskin or silver buckskin? We shall see, but have to wait until 2009!!!


----------



## Epona Stable Belgium (Dec 24, 2007)

I think that will be a great combination! The color of that foal is the biggest surprise I guess





Mmm I can't help you to find the color ... you will have to wait









I like those US miniature horses because they have a lot of different colors!!

I wish there was some more color here in Europe...





We have aroud the 3 Perlino Stallions in Europe (Germany, Netherlands, France)

Not enough for me!


----------



## Jill (Dec 24, 2007)

I bet there will be more and more as time goes on! I love the double dilutes (perlino, cremello) because I love buckskins and palominos so much


----------



## Getitia (Dec 24, 2007)

Here are a couple of girls - Dream (National top ten pleasure driving) amha/amhr who is in foal for 2008 to Papo






And Vanilla (Reserve National Champion) aspc/amhr (under) who in a couple of years will be bred to Papo






How close are you to Leer Belgium? I travel to the EU often and was in the UK last month. Next month, I'll be traveling back over to the EU. Your country is gorgeous.


----------



## Jill (Dec 24, 2007)

Getitia,

I



your pink ladies!!!

Jill


----------



## Leeana (Dec 24, 2007)

Beautiful horses, i actually have admired them all before



.

I would love to own a Perlino mare in the future for my Narko, we will see what does come along.

Beauuuutiful


----------



## Alex (Dec 24, 2007)

I wish I had one!! I LOVE perlino and cremellos!!


----------



## Tami (Dec 24, 2007)

Here is my perlino stallion, Samis Soap Suds.






And 3 of his foals.

Oak Parks SS Ima Soap Star






Oak Parks SS Savannah Breeze






Drays Oak Park Destinys Chance






I have a cremello BTU son but he is just a weanling.


----------



## normajeanbaker (Dec 24, 2007)

This Perlino colt belongs to my Aunt, who shows with us. He is a 2007 foal and was 3 months old in the photo. His name is pending as AKA When Starz Go Blue. I didn't get any photo's that do him justice before he went home















~Jen~


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 24, 2007)

I LOVE double dilutes! I didn't really so much in the past, but I had one born here this year and now I'm totally in love!





This is Star Ridge Acres Lily Blue Too (Golden Buckskin BTU grandson X Smokey Black Blue Boy daughter)











We generally like and breed for the under 30" horse. Lily is 8 months old and about 32" tall!!!



But with her conformation, color and pedigree, we'll get over the height issue!


----------



## pam (Dec 26, 2007)

Astro is our perlino stallion, who is a Buck Echo son. We had our first baby out of him this year and we got a beautiful buckskin filly. You can check out pictures of her on our webshots gallery

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2348108910061719826jaDTKE

We are very pleased with our young guy and are looking forward to 5 new babies out of him this year. We are keeping our fingers crossed for some nice dilute babies


----------



## Barbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Finally have the time to fumble around and hopefully add pictures (they're small) of the perlino filly I purchased at the Ocala sale in December (we just got home from working on our property in Tennessee). She is a yearling as of a few days ago - born in June so is small. She measured 25" at the sale. Randy and Vicki Hart of Four Pines took her home until atleast the Florida State Fair next month. I can't wait to get my hands on her in little over a month. Her name is Reece's Buckeroo Aphrodite. They nicknamed her Lovey at first - now she is known as "Wild Child" - uh oh!!




[/img]

I'm excited - never had really thought of owning a perlino, but saw her across the arena and was really impressed. Disregard the spot on her rump - that's where her number was glued on her at the sale.

Barbie


----------



## midnight star stables (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm bumping this up with Nitro! My loveable gelding!

Winter:






Summer:











Enjoy!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jan 29, 2008)

I have one! I bought her to breed to my red stallion.... BUT now my stallion doesn't seem to be gettin' his job done,,, so may sell her. Well see what the wee foal test will say! She is very very sweet and kids love her...


----------



## Epona Stable Belgium (Feb 3, 2008)

I should keep that lady!

I have been a while offline and waaauww gorgious horses!

I would like to bred with a perlino stallion for 2009, to bad that I'm not from the US 

no-one going to Europe??


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 3, 2008)

our perlino pinto stud. we just had him tested with animal genetic, because we were thinking he was cremello. The results show him to be a perlino with silver gene.

here is a pasture photo of him. He is only 29.75 inches tall






we owned his dam who papers said cremello, but we think she is also perlino




kutie in foal to our bay pinto for 2008 foal.

some of kutie's foals below




smokey black blue eyed filly(i wish we owned this filly, but we got the mare after she foaled this filly.




smokey black stud by kutie.

the above perlino pinto is also kutie foal.

we can't wait to see what she has this year.


----------

